# longitude correction



## Ankit (Jan 5, 2015)

Why we apply longitude correction to find out smoon rise and moon set time but in case of sun we dont apply longitude correction to calculate the sunrise time and sunset time


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm guessing that the sun is so far away and relatively small (to look at) that the correction is irrelevant. Is this a trick question?

I remember going up the Channel in a thick surface fog but up above a bright golden sun shone in an azure sky. Out on the wing of the bridge, I said to the bleary eyed, unshaven Old Man: "I see visibility is down to 93 million miles today." 

That went down well.

John T


----------

